
Injecting Liquid Metal Could Help Kill Tumours - curtis
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/e6359e48e9e3
======
pistle
O.o

Drain the blood, fill the mammal with formaldehyde. That will kill the tumors.
There "might" be a problem with liquid metals arriving at the heart and lungs
via a blood channel? Just start human trials. Nothing could go wrong with
this. Maybe try heavier metals like mercury which would sink to the feet
instead of going to the heart and lungs.

~~~
bottled_poe
Who said anything about saving the patient? This is just about killing tumors.

------
x0x0
I wondered if you could use computer controlled magnets in a harness to keep
the metal in place for a couple weeks, then remove it. Unfortunately,
transition metals appear not to be magnetic. However, why not just stick glue
into the veins? It won't migrate after curing...

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
They addressed glue in the article. Apparently it never completely seals the
vein.

~~~
x0x0
reading is hard; i'm gonna get on that one day =P

------
hangonhn
Anyone know how China arrived at the 75% cell survival standard for safety?
What is it in the US?

------
rbanffy
Curing cancer, Wolverine style.

Seems like a clever way to starve tissues. Dying of metal poisoning almost
always beats dying of cancer.

